# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Sekonda Perfekte

## nitROSHI

Sekonda perfekte


Ai vetevritej cdo dite ne oren 20:00.
Rreth ores shtate pasi ishte rruajtur me kujdes, vishte ashtu si një dite më pare, të njëjtën  kemishen te bardhe me jake te kollarisur, të njëjtat pantallona te zeza,  te njejtat corape te  erreta. Pas kesaj ai shkonte ne dhomen tjeter ku gjendej nje pasqyre e madhe dhe kalonte fiks 15 minuta duke rregulluar floket. Kur ora ishte e19 e 35 minuta, ai mbathte kepucet e zeza te lyera me kujdes,  dhe ne 19 e 40 ai ulej ne kolltukun e tij, perballe ores se murit, pinte konjak, dhe syte i mbante vazhdimisht mbyllur. Ne tavolinen perballe tij, gjendej pistoleta e nikeluar zastava, ndersa pak me larg saj karikatori. 
Kur ora shkonte 19:55 ai mbushte pistoleten, mbeshteste shpinen ne kollutuk, mbyllte syte, dhe priste te ndjente gravitetin e asaj qe ishte gati te ndodhte. Kur ora ishte 19:58 ai mbeshteste pistoleten ne temth, mbante frymen nje hop dhe syte ia ngulte akrepit te sekondave i cili leviste me te njejtin ritem drejt sekondes perfekte. Ne dhome nuk degjohej asgje pervec tiktakut te ores i cili sa vinte e behej me i forte. Kur ora ishte 20:00 fiks, pikerisht ne momentin kur akrepi i sekondave qendronte poshte 12-ës, ai terhiqte këmbëzën e pistoletës, dhe tik taku i deri atëhershëm i ores kthehej ne nje krisme te mbytur te thate pistolete. Nje shkulm gjaku perplasej mbi faqen e murit, ndersa koka e tij, tani me nje vrime aq te madhe sa gishti tregues mund te futej lehtesisht, varej mbi gjoks.
Kur ora ishte 20:05, gjithcka i kthehej normalitetit. 
Ai ngrihej dhe me te njejten perpikmeri te nje dite me pare fillonte ritualin e pergatitjes per vetevrasjen e rradhes. Ne fillim pastronte njollat e gjakut nga muri dhe kolltuku, pastaj fuste rrobat ne lavatrice, nxirrte karikatorin nga pistoleta e nikeluar, lante me kujdes goten e konjakut, e keshtu me rradhe deri ne oren tre te mengjesit. Ne oren tre kishte mbaruar gjithcka, ai shtrihej dhe flinte per tu zgjuar fix ne oren 15:00. Zgjimi ishte normal, me nje ritem te shtruar, ai pergatiste mengjesin, pinte nje cigare dhe kur ora shenonte 17:00 ai ulej ne kolltukun e tij dhe kalonte pjesen tjeter te dites duke u perpjekur te kuptonte arsyen e kesaj qe bente. Sa here qe nxirrte nje konkluzion te ri e shenonte ne nje fletore.
Kjo ishte e vetmja pjese qe nuk kishte te bente drejte per drejte me momentin e vetevrasjes, pasi ajo qe dihej ishte se cfare do qe ai te mendonte ne oren 20:00, pikerisht kur akrepi i sekondave te ndodhej poshte 12-ës ai do te terhiqte kembezen. 
Kjo qe sapo ju pershkrova ndodhte per 15 vjet resht. Me nje perpikmeri te adhurueshme ai vetevritej, persosshmerisht kaq bukur, kaq madherishem, dhe nuk kishte asgje qe ta shmangte ate qe do te ndodhte, ne ate sekonde perfekte qe finalizonte sinkoronizimin e veprimeve te tija.

E diela e fundit e tetorit ishte nje dite normale, dhe si e tille ajo nuk mund te ndryshonte asgje nga ditet e tjera. Ai u ngrit atehere kur ora ne mur shenonte fiks  15:00 dhe pasi hengri mengjes dhe shijoi me te thithura te forta cigaren e pare te dites filloi ti bindej ritualit te zakonshem. Mekanizmi i vetevrasjes ishte ngrehur që nga mbremja e nje nate me parë. Cdo gje ishte e qete, e paqte si zakonisht. Ingranazhet e sistemit vetevrases leviznin me nje perpikmeri absolute dhe nuk mund te linin hapesira per gabime, ndersa maratona e veprimeve te tia rendete drejt sekondes ne te cilen ai duhej te vdiste per tu ringjallur serish. Teresia e veprimeve qe ai kryente deri ne finalizimin e aktit te vetevrasjes ishin bere tashme gjenetike dhe padyshim rikthimi ne jete pas vetevrasjes ndodhte pikerisht sepse ai vetevritej gjithmone ne te njejten menyre, ne te njejten sekonde.
Keshtu do te ndodhte edhe te dielen e fundit te tetorit, kur ai ne 19:58 (pasi kishte kryer me perpikmeri te gjitha veprimet e tjera) qetesisht do te mbeshteste tyten e pistoletes pas kafkes dhe do te priste fundin e ciklit te jetes, do te priste mberritjen e sekondes perfekte, qe do te finalizonte besnikerine e tij ndaj te perditshmes. 
Kur ora shenoi 19:59 ai u mbush me fryme si zakonisht, mbylli edhe njehere syte, dhe pa me te voglin dyshim i hapi ata per ti fiksuar mbi akrepin e sekondave qe po levzite me shpejtësinë e vdekjes drejt 12-ës. Ai u përqëndrua dhe kur akrepi ishte në pozicion ai terhoqi kembezen. U degjua zhurma e thatë, sperkat e gjakut rane si zakonisht mbi mur dhe kolltuk, ndersa koka e tij u perplas mbi gjoks.
Kur ora e murit shenoi 20:05, koha kur ai duhet te ngrihej per te rinisur gjithcka nga e para ashtu sic ndodhte prej 15 vjetesh, ai nuk dha asnje shenje jete, madje edhe kur ora tregoi 20:20, ai vazhdonte te kullonte gjak mbi kolltuk. Kur ora ishte 20, 45  gjaku ishte mpiksur dhe trupi i tij filloi te nxihej. Pikerisht tani ai duhet te kishte mbaruar pastrimin e njolles se gjakut, ishte koha kur ai fuste kemishen dhe pantallonat ne lavatrice, por nderkohe ai rrinte i shtrire sa gjate e gjere mbi kolltuk.
Ne oren 21 :00, trupi i rrethuar nga nje pellg gjaku dhe nga mbeturina trush ishte plotesisht i ftohte.
Kishte vdekur, kesaj here perfundimisht.

Në dhomën tjeter, ne televizor transmetohej edicioni i lajmeve, ku spikerja, me nje ze te embel i  kujtonte degjuesve se pikerisht ate ditë kishte ndodhur ndryshimi i ores, dhe se te gjithe duhet të kujtoheshin qe ta leviznin atë 60 minuta mbrapa.

----------


## macia_blu

Oh c'muaj i bukur per te vrare veten!!!E kam zili personazhin tend... dhe jo vetem zili.  
( Ndoshta ngaqe, babai im lindi ne fund  tetori, dhe po ne kete muaj  shkoji. Ai e ka dashur  shiun dhe e ka lenduar  renia e gjetheve.)

Me ngacmon shume  ky tregim e ky sekond. 
Cfare te them ....?
(!!!)

----------


## mondishall

nitROSHI! Dikur lexoja Mopasanin dhe me befasonte me menyren rrjedhese te ngjarjeve. Ketu ne forum, me befasojne shkrimet e tua, qe i lexoj me nje fryme. Suksese! S'ka pse te cuditemi, kur ndjejme paralelizma cilesore ne krijimtari. Respekt mondishall

----------

